# Banking Bonus



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engines appeared right next my bank. It was a pickup for High Liner foods.
Local action is always interesting.










Not a fancy intersection either,


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

Old school and low tech. It does my heart good. Looks like one or more reefers coming out of the building. Did you get any pictures of those?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sorry to say no. It was probably a refrig car with frozen cooked fish.
If you drive by on a cooking day you know it's fried food.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Went banking today and the car was returned. Miracle Worker got his wish.


----------

